# Hopefully last road shooter story of the season...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yesterday morning my wife's out in the barn feeding when a road shooter stops and asks if he can get a buck off our property. Being as she didn't hear any shots she questioned him further.

The guy was actually asking about getting on our neighbor's land east of the house, all of which is heavily posted (he thought it was our's). He was vague & made it sound like he shot a buck on the PLOTS land across the blacktop from our neighbor's land, and it ran onto our neighbor's stuff where it went down.

As she questioned him, the story changed and it became readily apparent the buck ran off the PLOTS and across the blacktop onto our neighbor's as the road shooting was patrolling the blacktop. By the time our hero had stopped and hopefully gotten out (he was vague on this detail as well) the deer was well onto the posted land, where he shot it anyway!

In effect, he was looking for permission to hunt AFTER he shot the buck on clearly posted land, not to go recover a deer that ran onto the posted stuff after it was shot legally on the PLOTS!! :eyeroll:

She told him to look up the number himself, call the neighbor, and explain it to him. I would have called our neighbor on the spot but I knew they were out in the field ways from the area...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just as I was finishing this, several shots went off that sounded like they were in the backyard. I grabbed some orange and went out to find two road shooters parked in the middle of the road shooting onto the posted land just behind my backyard, maybe 100 yards from the house. When they noticed me standing there watching them, they jumped in & took off.

I'm just guessing Gary didn't give them permission. Won't even go into shooting off the road or within 440 yards my house... :eyeroll:

I have the license plate (came back to an owner in Fargo) & just called it in to G&F...


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you called them in!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

called in a poached moose and shortly after finding her saw a guy drivin a coulee called him in too, amazing how brave people get the last weekend.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank god its just all over... Road hunting or not, I'm glad all those hunters are returning to their man caves once again.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> Just as I was finishing this, several shots went off that sounded like they were in the backyard. I grabbed some orange and went out to find two road shooters parked in the middle of the road shooting onto the posted land just behind my backyard, maybe 100 yards from the house. When they noticed me standing there watching them, they jumped in & took off.
> 
> I'm just guessing Gary didn't give them permission. Won't even go into shooting off the road or within 440 yards my house... :eyeroll:
> 
> I have the license plate (came back to an owner in Fargo) & just called it in to G&F...


Fargo? As in North Dakota? So they are residents and NOT non-residents................ :lol: :lol: 
I'm glad you turned them in Terminator. Roadhunters just make my blood boil. :******: 
I really believe hunters must police themselves for future hunting and guys like this make everyone look bad. Plus, these deer and pheasants don't deserve to be killed in this manner. They deserve to be hunted fairly.
The way to get NoDaks off their lazy a$$es and to force them to actually hunt would be to pass some laws prohibiting uncased firearms in a vehicle and impossing a minimum distance you have to be from a vehicle in order to discharge a firearm (something like 50'). No more using the truck door or hood as a rifle rest. This won't eliminate road hunting, but it would decrease it for sure.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had some wild encounters with road warriors. A couple years back, I was hunting some fields and could hear a truck circling. It would slam on the brakes and then peel out on the gravel road. I worked my way out to the field closest to the road and saw two trucks doing this manuever, A bright yellow Humvee and a silver crewcab. So I get out away from the trees into the middle of the field and stop to eat and have a smoke. They saw me but continued. When they went around the far side, I snuck out to my truck. The silver crewcab slammed on its brakes and fired a shot into where I had been sitting in the open. Couldn't get the binoculars out of my truck fast enough to get the plates.

After pushing through some area around a farmers bins (with permission) my wife and I spotted several doe coming up the property line and would make it into shooting range in about 15 minutes. With binocs on the deer and rifles slung over our shoulders, a truck passed us on the side of the dirt road, stopped 100 feet past us and proceeded to fire at the doe that were a good 400-500 yards out. They didn't hit a one, they all ran back into a farmyard and the idiots jumped back in to zoom around and head off the deer.

Haven't had too big of a problem with it this year except for the ones who happen to stop on the road exactly opposite of me from where the deer are about to come out of the brush. I waved my orange gloved hands and never heard a shot so I'm hoping it was because they saw me, rather than the deer didn't measure up to their trophy requirements.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some laws here in Michigan. For the most part they work even though the DNR is understaffed but *REAL HUNTERS* have had no problems reporting the slobs.

*Hunting Within a Road or Railroad Right-of-Way

You may hunt within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is publicly owned. If the adjacent property is privately owned, you must have permission from the landowner. Railroad rights-of-way are private property. Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor. You must have written permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.*

Recreational Trespass

Trespassing is illegal and seriously erodes support for recreational hunting. Permission is required from the landowner or leaseholder before you may hunt on any farm lands or connected wood lots or on any posted private lands. Landowners may grant verbal permission. Hunters are required to produce their hunting license to landowners upon request.

*If you wound an animal or bird and it runs or flies onto private property, you have no legal right to pursue it without permission of the landowner*.* Without permission of the landowner, you are trespassing and subject to prosecution.*

Hunt or pursue wild animals or birds from a car, snowmobile, aircraft, motorboat, PWC, ORV or other motorized vehicle, or by a sailboat.

Hunt while under the influence of intoxicating alcohol, exhilarating or stupefying drugs. *Do a blood test on road hunters and they would probably never pass.*

Safety Zones Around Buildings

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose.

â€¢ Overview (hunting angler harrssment)
Hunters in Michigan have the right to enjoy their sport free from unreasonable and deliberate interference from those opposed to hunting as a legitimate use of public land and other natural resources

 Al


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> I'm just guessing Gary didn't give them permission. Won't even go into shooting off the road or within 440 yards my house... :eyeroll:
> 
> I have the license plate (came back to an owner in Fargo) & just called it in to G&F...


Probably not the cae but if they were on the neighbors land (not on the road) and had permission, the shooting with in 440 yards of your house isnt an issue.

You must live live on a very high traveled road and be surrounded by deer.

I'm glad this years rifle season just about over, but one of the worst days for road hunters and desperate (stupid) measures is upon us.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I went out yesterday to try filling one of my deer tags. Didn't see a deer by noon, so headed back to my car for lunch. When I got over the first hill, I saw a truck parked next to a pond right off the road. Suddenly there was a huge geiser of water followed by a gun blast. I snapped up my binocs quick, but couldn't make out the license plate. They peeled out and headed down the road. I wanted to figure out what they shot in the water with their rifle, so I drove over to the pond. Didn't find anything. Weird nonetheless. And besides, with the cost of ammo nowadays, who can afford to waste it on random shooting :roll: Worst part of it was there was a pair of hunter pushing the poasted CRP directly in line with their shot. Bullets DO riccochet off water, MORONS!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

If there weren't road hunters here there would only be 2 or 3 people hunting here. The fact of the matter is here were it is wooded, road hunting is not effective, that is why there are so many big bucks taken here, it's almost a blessing these guys are so lazy because the bucks hunker down in the brush till nightfall during rifle season so I can hunt them from a stand deep in the wood, away from it all. After rifle season all the big boys are in rut and ready for me to stick an arrow in them, or pop with my flinter if I'm lucky enough to draw, I can't wait. I haven't had a problem with road hunters shooting at my house since I posted my property, I haven't even seen one in a couple days, I think most have given up.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

wingaddict said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just guessing Gary didn't give them permission. Won't even go into shooting off the road or within 440 yards my house... :eyeroll:
> ...


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I personally have no problem with road hunters. Its how they choose to hunt.

One more hunter on the road means one less in the field. I wish you were all raod hunters. :beer:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I remember being a road hunter... quite a few years ago now I was traveling from one hunting spot to another and there, in one of my fields was a doe with a nice 4x right behind.. I jumped outta the truck, laid the rifle across the hood, saw the "this is not good" look in the bucks eyes about 80 yds off and took it with the swift. I remember that deer well, the swift left a hole about the size of a quarter on it's hide entrance side, no exit wound, and when I gutted it, it looked a like a bomb went off inside. clipped the heart, and later, eating a rump roast, I bit on a piece of the slug. crazy. Sometimes, you gotta road hunt even if that's not what you were planning.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> the shooting with in 440 yards of your house isnt an issue


shouldnt be an issue anyway... if you read it correctly its "any 'occupied' building" lotta abandoned houses around the prarie... I dont mind road hunters either... its like anything else... one bad apple..... personaly I dont like wasteing the gas and would rather sit somewhere as I did on saturday night.... got to see an amazing buck walk 30 yrds from me but didnt have a tag for him then had a doe walk right behind me and stop 10 feet from me and bob her head stareing at me trying to figure me out... then sniffed the air and decided to walk away... well I was sitting on the ground and couldnt turn without her bolting so she also got to walk... this was because I decided to get out and walk into the woods in a new area and found a cpl great trails and decided to sit there.... on the ground for about 2 or 3 hrs till dark... all the while listening to ppl drive by


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

last year i was driving down a hiway mid day. i was heading south. i looked out and saw a small buck coming from the west to east. there was a pickup coming towards me northbound and by the way they were acting i could tell they also saw the buck. i went on by about 45mph and looked in my rearveiw mirror because the buck crossed the road right behind me about the time i met the pickup. i seen the brake lights come on and watched as the passenger bailed out and actually did a few tumbles down the highway. he regaied himself and acually was on the yellow center line laying on his stomach shooting at the deer which was now over 100 yards out and hauling a$$. this is in a shotgun slug zone. i guess standing corn and low deer #'s do that to some folks. wouln'dt have been funny if he would have rolled under a tire. (or maybe it would be) :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I for one hope they do not have a cased gun law like some other states have. That will just cause a lot of issues. I do not road hunt but I will use my car or pickup as a rest and in WI that is a big NO NO.

A few years ago I was in SD hunting and my cousin shoot a nice buck and it ran onto posted land and died in sight of where it was shot. My cousin asked if she could get it. Aparently in SD you do have to have the land owners permision to get dead game. We know the game worden in that area and asked him if it was ok to get it. He said he did not want any part of that. The land owner is very anti gun hunting. He will let almost any one bow hunt but not firearm hunt. Long story short after talking to the owner and him saying no. I put 60 rds into it so none of it was usable. I am sure the coyotes liked the ground deer. What a load of crap that was. It was a very nice buck. You could see the blood trail start from where she shot it and end at the deer. Should not be that big of a deal to get dead critters from a land owners land. You should also not cause the land owner any cash in your getting your critter.

That is where I like ND laws just ground your weapon and get it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

well the rule is you can get small game with out permision. But on big game you have to have permission from the land owner if he has a tag he can put it on it, but if not you get the game warden and he is to acompany you to the animal to tag it and remove the land. So maybe you should be ****** at the lazy game warden then the guy who said no. All that warden would have to do is go with you. Must have been to busy sitting in the office waiting for some tips calls. And there is no such thing as posted land here it is all private and you have to get permision to go on any land regardless of posting or not.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

KurtR said:


> well the rule is you can get small game with out permision. But on big game you have to have permission from the land owner if he has a tag he can put it on it, but if not you get the game warden and he is to acompany you to the animal to tag it and remove the land. So maybe you should be ticked at the lazy game warden then the guy who said no. All that warden would have to do is go with you. Must have been to busy sitting in the office waiting for some tips calls. And there is no such thing as posted land here it is all private and you have to get permision to go on any land regardless of posting or not.


You don't know the CO's in the Lake Region & ND in general very well, do you?. I do, as I've worked with them professionally for close to 30 years......

Might want to re-read what I wrote. The guy said he shot the buck on my neighbor's posted land w/o permission, after it ran off a PLOTS onto the posted stuff. That was after first lying about shooting it on the PLOTS to try to get on the land. What you wrote is completely irrelevant to what happened...

How about another slob road shooter anecdote? First week of the season my wife is walking out when a truck pulls over on the road, a rifle comes out the window, and she gets "glassed" at about 50 yards. Unfortunately, too dark to get the plate & call it in...

ND will never see a cased gun reg for the same reason it's legal to shoot deer with a 22 caliber centerfire. It's primarily a farmer/rancher state and they dictate the politics/laws. Their drive around rifle of choice is usually a 22-250 or in the last few years, an AR in 223, and having to uncase & load it would interfere with their ability to whack stuff when they run across it.

Like any law, it's intent is usually valid but the rub comes in when slob road shooters abuse it...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

NDT, your situation is a classic example of abuse. However, taking advantage of an opportunity in a legal manner is not unethical. Case in point was the doe I harvested on Sunday. Was driving to meet up with others to do a few last pushes for the year.

While driving by standing corn we had permission to hunt, a nice doe stood just a short ways in. I stopped the truck, got out, grabbed my shooting stick and moved back down towards her and took the shot!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> NDT, your situation is a classic example of abuse. However, taking advantage of an opportunity in a legal manner is not unethical. Case in point was the doe I harvested on Sunday. Was driving to meet up with others to do a few last pushes for the year.
> 
> While driving by standing corn we had permission to hunt, a nice doe stood just a short ways in. I stopped the truck, got out, grabbed my shooting stick and moved back down towards her and took the shot!


But were you driving the roads looking for shooting opportunities, or was this just a by chance thing. There's a big difference Ron. NoDaks in general prove year after year that they are slob hunters. Just read the threads about road hunting. Think about, we all have seen it. Guys running the roads shooting pheasants in the ditches to chasing deer accross pastures. It's incredibly sad and just plain wrong. NoDaks like to boast of their strong work ethics, but they sure are the laziest hunters I've ever seen. If that bothers anybody that I said that, then do something about. NDT did. I suggest everyone else start doing it also by calling these people in. These road hunting slobs not only make hunters look bad, they make ND hunters look bad. So do something about it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Colt said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > NDT, your situation is a classic example of abuse. However, taking advantage of an opportunity in a legal manner is not unethical. Case in point was the doe I harvested on Sunday. Was driving to meet up with others to do a few last pushes for the year.
> ...


Your dang right there is a big difference, target of opportunity. What about when a guy is out scouting for a place to hunt the next day and he happens to stumble across a deer standing 100 yards off the road, gets out, and shoots it????? Target of opportunity.

I am not defending road hunters, but I think a lot of people who are not your true, die hard roadies get lumped into the same category just because they are in a vehicle wearing orange during rifle season. A lot of these people are far from the POS die hard roadies we encounter from time to time.

I spent a total of 2 hours in the vehicle this season with the gun at ready, during legal shooting time (And I will admit, I felt a little guilty). I was whipped from 5 straight days of humping in with a pack and spotter strapped to my back, putting many miles on my feet. I figured I'd go for a drive and see whats running around off the 16,000 acres of public land I've been hunting, maybe find a new place to set up on in the morning. If I happened to see a deer and shot it, would you classify me as one of these lazy POS roadies?????

I guess my point is, not everybody you see in a vehicle during gun season is a lazy ND hunter. Don't be so quick to judge boys.

NDT, clearly your experiences are true examples of ND's finest roadies.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Colt it really does not matter either way because what I did was legal, also think about it. Many of us will drive from point A to B, during the drive we are constantly looking for movement. We had been sitting on a vantage point since 6 AM that morning waiting in the ground blind.

I will not ever make an apology for taking a deer in the manner I did nor will I make a big deal over someone else doing so.

Many people cruise in the AM or PM! Guys like myself and others who have put in a lot of miles walking cover, or having sat a stand for hours. The difference remains keeping it legal. Over the course of the hunting season I saw a few deer which where very easy shots standing on posted ground. Looked at all I saw, never entertained the idea of shooting any of them. Never attempted to scare them off posted land.

So it is high time some of you get a grip on this and let it go! NDT had a slob experience. My taking of a doe, or buck in the manner I did is not acting in a slob manner in any way shape or forum.

I know from glassing the area that there where no hunters down range from me. I know that had I missed, my bullet would have traveled down range into a hill. I know that the closest building occupied was well over 2 miles. I know that the closest cattle where also two miles away and not in my line of fire!!!!!!!!

Opening weekend, driving to a hunting spot two does crossed the road in front of us. Stopped broad side 220 yards from the road. Neither of them where shot at even though the land was open to us for hunting. Reason being was cattle,farms and machinery behind them even though we had a rise that should have stopped any bullet we may have fired.

My guess, is that my and my hunting companions concern for safety exceeds a lot of people who claim to be righteous hunters. You need to think a bit and understand something. Lots and lots of land is posted in my area. A good deal of it closed to others for hunting of deer but not me or those I hunt with. The reason is simple. We have earned the trust of these landowners by our actions over the years when others have caused land to be posted.

Some of them even offer to let us walk trees right behind their houses, this is how safe they feel with us. So for you or anyone else to insinuate that my actions or others like me who act in a responsible manner are somehow hurting the image of hunters is outright hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gun season is..............OVER!!!!!

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

The WORST 16 1/2 days of the year!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ron,

If you re-read what I wrote maybe you'll see that I said is there is a big difference in road hunting vs what you did. I thought I was clear on that, but evidently, I wasn't. Sorry. I wasn't trying to imply that you were road hunting.

As far as letting go on this issue..........not a chance. I've said it a million times and I'll say it again. We as hunters must police one another to protect future hunting. There is nothing positive about chasing down deer with a pick-up. I don't know how anyone could possibly justify that.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Colt never said there was! However over and over people continue to complain about someone who stops and shoots a deer that was in a vehicle. All I am saying is keep in mind that we all have different levels of what we deem ethical and what the law deems as legal!!!!

Had this conversation with a warden this weekend, no arguing or anything of that nature. I simply pointed out that even during gun season and even if that person was wearing orange, had a deer tag etc... and decided to pop a coyote,fox or any other fur bearer out the window they where within their legal rights to do so providing they had a furbear license. Not that I agree with it, but was pointing out that it is legal to do so.

He had the opinion that if you where in possession of a deer tag and wearing orange per say that he would be inclined to write a ticket. I politely pointed out that unless they where shooting at a deer, again it is not illegal. He stopped thought for a minute and agreed.

My point is that many times we suggest making new laws to prevent certain actions. All I can say is that new laws will not! WI is a prime example where cased and unloaded guns are the law. Yet deer are shot from the road,decoys as well. For those type of people new laws and restrictions will mean nothing and for the average Joe create a new burden level that is not needed.

I have no issue with posts decrying illegal activity. I do have an issue with the mentality that all people who may stop and shoot from a road outside a vehicle are bad or slobs. Which many times is the tone that comes from many of these threads.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Whatever Ron.................

Tried to say you weren't a bad guy or slob and you still want to argue.

I gave up hunting the firearm season for probably 15 years until this year because of this crap. Went out a couple times to fill a doe tag, just never got excited about it. Bowhunting BLOWS gun hunting out of the water. Kinda hard to road hunt with a bow. How anyone can take satisfaction in killing an animal road hunting is beyond me.

Bareback, I gotta agree with you.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No Colt to be very clear! I understood what you where implying in your first post!

You attempted to say otherwise later!!! Besides, deer hunting is not my passion, never has been. I like it, do it with friends but never have had that need for a trophy deer to inflate my ego. Be it bow or gun, if tomorrow they said no more deer hunting, my life outdoors would not end.

Just might be why I can be a bit more pragmatic in my view! No jealousy of someone taking a bigger deer, no worry that somehow the deer I shoot reduces my penis size.

The first weekend of season we hunted hard, laughed a lot, spent quality time with quality people. That and only that would be what I would miss as a result of no more deer hunting!!
I am content to make tag soup, or jerky depending on the results. So as you look down your nose at gun hunters, the rest of us really do not care about your holier than thou belief in being superior simply because of the method you chose to hunt with!!!! I say this because I have taken deer with a rifle,pistol,Muzzle Loader,shotgun, compound bow,cross bow and recurve.

The only one that really is a true challenge is the recurve with no sites,let off or string release. Just you your strength and your eye hand coordination to put the arrow on target. Thus a real skill tester!!!!!!! But even that did not make my penis any bigger or my ego!!!!!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

:eyeroll:

I'm talking about hunting ethics and you're talking about penis.................

Once again Ron, I never said YOU were a slob for the way you killed your doe. How can I make that more clear? I'm talking about those that drive the roads all day and even chase deer with the pick-up and shoot out the window. Can you show me where I said YOU were guilty of that behavior? I must have touched a nerve with you for calling out road hunters. Something more to your story you are not telling us? Have you shot deer out the window before Ron? Are you guilty of chasing them accross a pasture? Because I never said YOU did, but you sure are awful touchy about it.

And for the record, I hunt with a longbow. It doesn't change the fact that I too have a little penis. Hey, it's what God gave me.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Colt, the irritating part for some people (myself included) is the bs holier than thou attitude. That along with ND should adopt bs MN gun laws. There are too many little restrictions out there in other states I'm glad we haven't seen them here yet. One of many reasons I moved back here.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

holier than thou attitude?????????????????????

Because I think it's wrong to shoot a deer out the window of a pick-up?
Because I think it's wrong to chase deer down with a pick-up?

When does it stop? When is everybody going to get on board and say enough is enough and put a stop to this kind of "hunting"?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> Colt, the irritating part for some people (myself included) is the bs holier than thou attitude. That along with ND should adopt bs MN gun laws. There are too many little restrictions out there in other states I'm glad we haven't seen them here yet. One of many reasons I moved back here.


I for one think it would be a great idea for ND to adopt the gun case law of MN from about, ohhhhh, I dont know, perhaps the first weekend of Nov through about the third weekend. :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

_*I'm talking about those that drive the roads all day *_

You know Colt, you still do not get it!!!! People driving roads with a vehicle is legal. People stopping and shooting outside, across or even with their *** sitting on the seat and one foot on the ground is legal!!!!!! My friend who is now dead at a very young age was a road hunter last year. Lung cancer made it impossible for him to walk. He drove from spot to spot and watched. Others I know who love to be out have knee and back issues. They spend most of the time between 10-4 pm driving around. Many times past the same pieces of public grounds. Again you never know what the reason is for the traffic.
Others like we saw this past weekend traveled back and forth between two spots. I knew who it was. He has his daughter and son in-law in one parcel. His son and other daughter in another parcel about 6 miles apart. He drove back and forth much of the day checking in with them via hand held radios because cell service was poor.

Others simply may like to drive around. Maybe not in shape to walk and pound mile after mile. If they remain legal what business is it of mine or yours how they spend their day?

I never once said I approve of people chasing across pastures, driving tree lines or deer across a field. I call them in when I see them. I get the license etc... when I can which with the spotting scope and binos most time is not hard. Same for out the window shooting of deer or shooting deer on posted land they do not have permission for.

But you want to look down your nose at someone for a legal choice they make in how they hunt. I would rather walk or spot and stalk, others may not. Many of the biggest as you call them road hunters are the farmers in my area. They cruise early AM then head to the field. Same for evening! No issues with that at all.

Illegal activity deserves being chastised, discouraged etc... but if the activity is legal let it go!!!!!!! Do you get it now?

You bow hunt, you somehow think it is more sporting, based on your post. Thus a I am superior attitude comes across, and from that I made my comparison as to my experience in having dealt with people like that! Be it rifle caliber,method of hunting,etc.... most suffer from little man syndrome and are compensating by taking the superior attitude.

You would have seen me on Sunday, and like it or not, you would have *****ed. Never having known a single frigging thing about how, what or why!! That Colt is what has me up in arms. Everything was legal, by the book, from being out of the vehicle, to having permission to hunt the ground I was shooting on. But your jaded views would have led you to expound about how you watched a road hunter bag a deer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > Colt, the irritating part for some people (myself included) is the bs holier than thou attitude. That along with ND should adopt bs MN gun laws. There are too many little restrictions out there in other states I'm glad we haven't seen them here yet. One of many reasons I moved back here.
> ...


I can understand that bareback, but am always leery of any gun law. How many gun laws have you seen done what they have claimed (which is almost always "public safety"). I don't care to see any more gun laws on the books. I do agree that watching people chase deer and driving off road ****** me off. But that is already illegal. Shooting out your truck window with the door closed is also illegal, but continues to happen. Why would you think that adding another gun law to the books would change anything?

That is why you can keep your MN gun laws Colt, that is what is irritating to hear and what I had posted. Maybe you have a difficult time reading my post.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ron,

Thanks for speaking up on this issue. Alot of what you have said are exactly my thoughts. I believe you said it very clear. The chest thumpers and holier than thou crowd will never get it.

As far as having your gun cased I think MN relaxed that law this year. I think they had more accidents getting guns out the cases. I started deer hunting in 1961 never owned a gun case for 15 years.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Longshot said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


Im right there with you on any gun restrictive legislation. I at first meant it in a tongue in cheek manner.......but the more I think about it, it would put a damper on road hunting. I mean, for ONLY those 16.5 days. If the warden checks ya, heck, if a HP or deputy pulls you over, and that gun is un-cased, boom, ticket, no questions asked. No more actually having to "catch em in the act".

At the very least, make a law forbidding shooting from within 50 feet of the vehicle. Not that these slobs would follow it, but its a start and im sure would get at least a few pinched.

But, when it boils down to it, these slobs will "hunt" this way no matter what laws are passed.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Bareback. so your telling me That If your headed to your stand and you spot a one eighty in the wrong place at the wrong time rutting a doe, You want to make a law that you cant get out of your truck and shoot him???? sure road hunters can get annoying.. but there are times when it just happens that way.. just saying..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kvernum3 said:


> Bareback. so your telling me That If your headed to your stand and you spot a one eighty in the wrong place at the wrong time rutting a doe, You want to make a law that you cant get out of your truck and shoot him???? sure road hunters can get annoying.. but there are times when it just happens that way.. just saying..


I don't gun hunt deer. So ya, id let him pass. Pretty tough to road hunt with a bow. They usually don't hold still very long.

And yes, I would support a law that puts restrictions on shooting deer from a road. 50 feet from vehicle, 100 feet, whatever. Not sure that id support a case law, but it would for sure put a damper on the practice.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Interesting 8)


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> Colt, the irritating part for some people (myself included) is the bs holier than thou attitude.


I think its great any of you can can get emotions from a txt or typeing.... lol how do you get attitude from a typed discusion?

I do agree that we dont need more laws.. they obviously dont work anyway... kind of like takeing away someones right to hunt when they were out poaching..... like Larry the Cable guy says.. its like wipeing before you poop.... it dont make any sense....

there are also slob hunters sitting in their stands and walking around in the woods just as there are in their trucks..... you know.. the ppl that shoot at sound.... its just that you see the ones one the road... the ones you read about in the papers are the ones who shot someone in their party tho and where were they at?

now ladies you need to quit argueing over the internet about penis size... no one really cares...

now make up and we can all move on and have a great Thanksgiving  :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

dogdonthunt said:


> > Colt, the irritating part for some people (myself included) is the bs holier than thou attitude.
> 
> 
> I think its great any of you can can get emotions from a txt or typeing.... lol how do you get attitude from a typed discusion?


It's not difficult dogdonthunt. Maybe it is for some. After a while and more than a few posts an attitude can be perceived. Not always easy and not always correct. Yes wording can establish an emotion for example and especially when it's heated. This is not the first time he has made the statement. Oviously he believes we should do what he thinks in a state he does not live in.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

are you still trying to argue over the internet so you too can try get ur point across? lighten up.. let it go... youve said your part and it seems you need to agree to disagree... it makes life much easier and maybe one day you guys can get together and hunt together... besides.. isnt that what we should all be doing anyway is working towards a common ground as hunters to keep the sport's' we love weather it be with a gun or a bow.... myself I enjoy both but lately have realized I am leaning towards bow hunting better


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

dogdonthunt said:


> are you still trying to argue over the internet so you too can try get ur point across? lighten up.. let it go... youve said your part and it seems you need to agree to disagree...


Yet here you are arguing your point right along with us. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## dios (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess I better throw my 2cents in. I just started hunting in North Dakota 3 years ago, and the way I was tought was to hunt plots land or unposted land. Some call it road hunting. Drive from one shelter belt to another
from there maybe a CRP field. Then walk and walk and walk to kick up a deer on the run just to shoot and hope your lead was enough not to gut shoot the deer or even worse shoot it in the rump. And if it so happend that we see a deer between trips we just might take a shot at that one as well. I have done this and really i havnt liked it to much. I myself would rather be in a stand with my Rifle freezing to death just to make that perfect shot, and to be picky at what deer i shoot and dont. I only wish i had that opertunity to hunt on posted land and sit there for that perfect deer to comr to me. There might be some lazy hunters out there or maybe handicap road hunters that can shoot from their car window, but what it comes down to is everyone is out there to hunt, and everyones stituations are different. Not to mention the reason i dont post on Nodak and just read the columns is all you people want to do is fight. Basically comes down to is my xxxx is bigger then your xxxx.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Dios thanx for shareing  if you read my posts youll realize that for the most part Im just being sarcastic but as I mentioned earlier its tough to get that from a typed or txt mesage....that being said I just wanted to let you know you dont have to drive from area to area to look for a place to put a stand.... case in point... me... the only time I went out for gun this year was on the last saturday... I dont have posted land to sit on.... Im not sure where you hunt and I do realize there is alot of flat wide open fields that are tuff to sit in but if you look around before you apply for a tag in a certain area you will realize there is a great opertunity for you to get out there and freeze your butt off.... if fact you dont even need to get in a stand..... in one of my earlier posts on this thread I mentioned I was on the ground and saw things most drive-by hunters dont get to see and just to be back in the woods where I was at was actually really fun and with the weather this yr it wasnt even cold.... I wish you good luck next yr or if you bow hunt theres still time.... and just to clarify it may seem like everyone is fighting but it is a discision forum and if we didnt disagree with each other once in awhile this site wouldnt exist... if you read through all the junk you really can find good info


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just going to point out as some one said there are a lot of lazy hunters out there. I totally agree with that not to mention the gratifation issue thats where baiting comes in.
Michigan has the no road hunting law and unloaded cased gun law. Haven't heard of any one being shot while on stand by a road hunter in many years. It is easier to report that red ford pickup Idleing down a back country road after you been scoped by a SOB with a loaded rifle too as there just isn't that many doing it any more.
sort of PIZZes ya off when you do the scouting pin point a travel area of a nice buck and you spent days waiting for the wind to be right to use it and some yahoo road hunter comes along and shoots at the buck scaring it off and they were even to lazy to go across the cramberry marsh to see if maybe they did hit it.
Just how many deer are shot and allowed to run off aways and die a slow death cause of the lazyness.

Not holyer than thou just getting back to being sportpersons instead of slobs.

Now every one should stop going into the woods and just cruise the back roads and take the target of opertunity. No quarreling over who sho the deer from the truck if the fellow in front of you claims it was his shot now.

Why even bother to buy tags and permits untill you have the animal down. Saves money if you don't get any thing wouldn't you think?

 Al

 Al


----------



## k.geiger (Sep 2, 2007)

I live on the west coast and came to ND for deer gun season this year for the first time. I have never been scared to go out hunting here out west but after the first few hours of being in ND and seeing people road hunt like it is a legitimate way of hunting, and shooting at deer running across fields with thin tree lines and house near by. Holy crap. What part of that is safe, fair chase hunting? Out west we believe in one shot one kill. Not I'll empty my gun then you pick up throwing hot lead where I left off. I had some jack ***** take 9 shots all in the direction of where I was. F that I could not find an actual safe place to hunt in the week I was there. Nice deer sure but your lucky to get away with your own life!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

k.geiger said:


> I live on the west coast and came to ND for deer gun season this year for the first time. I have never been scared to go out hunting here out west but after the first few hours of being in ND and seeing people road hunt like it is a legitimate way of hunting, and shooting at deer running across fields with thin tree lines and house near by. Holy crap. What part of that is safe, fair chase hunting? Out west we believe in one shot one kill. Not I'll empty my gun then you pick up throwing hot lead where I left off. I had some jack a$$es take 9 shots all in the direction of where I was. F that I could not find an actual safe place to hunt in the week I was there. Nice deer sure but your lucky to get away with your own life!!!


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

